# AQHA were thinking of buying:want opinions s



## Natbos (Sep 2, 2011)

we have this mare on a trial week, just got her today what do you think of her conformation, she is papered aqha going back to dogface, chex,go man go and i think some bueno and golden freckles, what do you think of her?


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

You will need squared pictures to be able to judge her conformation correctly, however she seems to be slight in bone and undermuscled. She's also over at the knee. She's a pretty color though


----------



## horseandme (Jun 4, 2012)

defintally buy!!cremello? if so, even when she gets old so u cant ride her as much u can breed and always get color.


----------



## Natbos (Sep 2, 2011)

undermuscled i get, she has not been worked regularly they said in about 2 yrs, slight in bone? are you taking about her legs cause i agree her legs are thin boned......what is over at the knee though?......yes she is a cremello, i don't even own her out right yet and i'v had offers from people to buy her already !!!! i will try to get some squared pics soon.....


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

horseandme said:


> defintally buy!!cremello? if so, even when she gets old so u cant ride her as much u can breed and always get color.


Please tell me you're not actually being serious...

Just because a mare/stallion is "such a purdy color!" DOES NOT MEAN YOU SHOULD BREED IT. There are enough fugly, lame, unwanted, slaughter-bound foals out there because people had to breed the pretty colored horsies...cause you know, conformation doesn't matter at all, color does! 

*headdesk*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Natbos said:


> undermuscled i get, she has not been worked regularly they said in about 2 yrs, slight in bone? are you taking about her legs cause i agree her legs are thin boned......what is over at the knee though?......yes she is a cremello, i don't even own her out right yet and i'v had offers from people to buy her already !!!! i will try to get some squared pics soon.....


By slight in bone i mean she's not really got much bone substance. Her legs are thin and she's just not thick in general. Her bones are thinner than id like to see in a QH. With the knees the part under her knee isnt straight down.. it kind of curves inward under the knee. 

And yes im hoping whoever said that about the color was joking!! A pretty color does NOT mean a worthy of reproducing horse!


----------



## Natbos (Sep 2, 2011)

i am not a breeder, nor do i want to so don't worry about that.....i am also not looking for the perfect conformation cause i dont believe there is such a thing as "the perfect conformation" as people have there own views as to the likes and sports they are involved in.......but i do want to make sure she has decent conformation and nothing that will lead to issues especially health later in life..... that being said.......what do you think!!!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

How old is she? She looks to be a little lighter over all than I like to see a QH, not just weight but substance too. She's got a very pretty face and neck from what I can see, and if I could look up her pedigree, I'd tell you if there's anything I'd worry about. What's her registered name? What's her training?


----------



## Natbos (Sep 2, 2011)

TexasBlaze, so over at the knee is when the cannons curve? are you seeing this in the hind or front legs? in this picture i think i see what you are talking about... i will have to look closer tomorrow... does this lead to any health issues?
I agree about the bone mass in her legs they are thin i noticed it right off the bat when we first looked at her...not as much as i'm use to with other QH's i'v owned she is a small girl though maybe 14-14.3 hds..


----------



## Natbos (Sep 2, 2011)

she is 8 yrs, papered name is aquas centenial girl, she is trained pretty well, supposably does rollbacks, sliding stops, side passing, ect ect all the usual stuff but nothing professional.but we have only rode her once at the guys house 
tomorrow we take her out and we will see......


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

horseandme said:


> defintally buy!!cremello? if so, even when she gets old so u cant ride her as much u can breed and always get color.


Please be joking.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Since horseandme was wanting to ride after supper & mentioning mom,she's one of our younger members. (See her sig line)


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Cacowgirl said:


> Since horseandme was wanting to ride after supper & mentioning mom,she's one of our younger members. (See her sig line)


Yea, I thought that would end up being the case...


----------

